

Apple Will Likely Have All 4 Major Labels for iClouod - bproper
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303657404576357212657742024.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
rkudeshi
The title should be changed to avoid editorializing.

(The article clearly states they don't have the 4th label yet, they're only
speculating they will in time.)

